# Brittany Ferries Discount Code



## Andythebuilder (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi, looking to book Portsmouth/Santander return crossing for Dec/Jan and crying at the prices lol.Any kind souls out there who would please have a discount code they could pm me?. Thanks, Andy.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

in case you don't get a discount code :- if you are members of the Camping & Caravan Club you can get a 7%

brittany ferries


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Or if you book through SAGA I believe that you get 10%...

Dave

Edit;

have just checked and after all the 10% hype that does not appear to be what you actually get which is more like 5%.......  :roll:

http://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/index.cfm?articleid=1207&referrer=612292

sorry to have raised your hopes......

*Just a gentle reminder to any BF Club Voyage member;* do not ever post your membership number as that is a breach of their T&C's and they will suspend your membership.....

We know, we have been there and found out the hard way.....

For a reduction on the Spanish routes you have to be a Spain member, the France membership does not give you the discount AFAIK.


----------



## DavyCrocket (May 10, 2005)

Andy,
The discount using the code has been reduced for this coming Winter to only 5% using Club voyager - but CCC will give you 10%


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

DavyCrocket said:


> Andy,
> The discount using the code has been reduced for this coming Winter to only 5% using Club voyager - but CCC will give you 10%


We booked our Brittany Ferries return to Bilbao in mid- August, as soon as the December bookings were shown online and open to CC and C&CC.

Neither club could better the price we got when using a friend's Club Voyager code, online. We went on actual prices so I don' t know how much discount was offered in either case.

We have never booked via the Clubs as_we could always get a better price booking online, even without the discount code.

G


----------



## Andythebuilder (Apr 29, 2012)

*Brittany ferries discount code*

Many thanks for pm,booking now completed thanks to your generosity,hope to see you in portugal or elseshwere soon,thanks again Andy[/b]


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

*booking through clubs*

I am trying to book a crossing to Spain for May, return in June but the clubs do not seem to give ability to book at that time although the BF website does - although obviously at full price - does anyone know anything different?


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

Club Voyage France gives up to 10% discount to friends and family on routes to France and Spain.
I do not think anything has changed this year but please note that the full 10% discount does not apply to promotional fares and accomodation.

If you have a family member or close friend then for an additional £30 they can become an associate member and recieve the full benefits of Club Voyage membership.


----------

